# Cherry Shrimp Died!!!!



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

After adding a 1 inch layer of fluorite to my tank, I've lost all of my shrimp. I think when adding it I scattered the shrimp and that @[email protected](&#!#*( CAE I can't get out ate them! When I catch that fish...................


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you see the CAE eat them? There is a possibility that the shrimp are spooked and are just hiding...they do hide quite when when they want to.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Gomer could have a point about them maybe just hiding.

Interestingly enough, you're not the first one in the past week I've heard say "oh, when I catch that #@$%^ CAE"..... ;-)


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw him snacking on 2. Whether they were already dead or not only he knows. I put my net in the tank with an algae wafer. If that CAE even comes close.............................................


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the Cherry Reds. 

I read on a website (sorry, I don't have the link) of a unique way to catch unwanted fish in your tank. Some guy who raises Apistos does this to catch his fish for shipping. I think he used live CBW since the movement will attract the fish. 

Take a pop bottle, cut the top off and invert the top back into the bottle (makes a funnel like entry for the fish). Put some type of bait in the bottle, submerse the bottle and wait. It seems most fish get into the bottle easy, but can't figure out how to get out of the bottle. 

I haven't tried this so let me know how it goes if you give it a shot.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Matpat that way usually only works on Cichlids, it was from a dwarf cichlid site I believe. I have tried that trying to remove an SAE it never went into the bottle I only ended up catching 3 Apisto's in 30 mins. The best way is to go at night when the lights are off and catch the CAE then.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used the pop bottle trap to catch SAE's before and it worked well, however you will catch fish/shrimp that you don't won't to catch, so don't leave the trap unattended.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Also, you might want to check the floor around your tank for shrimp that jumped ship. They have a tendency to get their travelin' shoes on when tank conditions change.


----------



## MTechnik (Feb 17, 2005)

I had a CAE in my tank for a day, before I did a positive ID on it.

I had to strip it almost bare to catch it.

Definitely zippy bastards!! You try using two nets, drive him into the other one?

Anyone ever pay that guy on ebay with the $5 fish catching idea?

-MT


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

MTechnik said:


> Anyone ever pay that guy on ebay with the $5 fish catching idea?
> -MT


My sister did, I will ask her about it if you are interested. ](*,)

Tina


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Talonstorm said:


> My sister did, I will ask her about it if you are interested.


She said it was something made from a soda bottle and did not work for her.

Tina


----------

